# Whats up with this congested feeling in my throat!?



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's really starting to bug me now. 

I always feel congested in my throat area. Kinda like someone shoved a small washcloth down there and I'm trying to breathe thru it. If that makes any sense? Feels like I want to clear my throat, but nothing happens when I do...because its not phlem (yuck)....its just a "thick" feeling.

None of this even started until AFTER my FNA. Before that, I was totally fine, no pain, no thick feeling. Now by the end of the day, if I'm too active, my throat burns, it gets to feeling even "thicker"...and I just get more mad!

I have nodules. (7 total) The biggest one only being 1.3 cm, the others are just mm size. So nothing huge or anything. I had my antibodies tested.....they were negative. And my thyroglobulin was 11. (if that even matters). And when they measured my thyroid on ultrasound, it was normal size. I've been on Synthroid since then, and just by feeling the one nodule myself, it feels like it's shrunk some.

The FNA was the last week of April. Could I still be feeling some weird effects from that. Maybe it just irritated my thyroid?

Any ideas?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's possible that the FNA irritated your tissues, but my guess is that you would have recovered from that by now. Seems more likely to me that the 7 nodules are "catching up with you" so to speak, and it's simply coincidence that this is happening after your FNA.

Have you tried any anti-inflammatories? Might help (but might not).

If I remember correctly, you have surgery coming up...is that correct?


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I have to admit..I haven't been very good after the FNA. Im constantly still rubbing the left side. Almost to hope by some miracle the nodule I first found and can feel, is gone. And that is the sore side of my neck (besides the full feeling!) So I'm wondering if my constantly touching it, stretching my neck, pushing and prodding hasn't caused some of the pain. Doesn't explain a lot of the congestion feeling, unless me irritating it, is causing it to swell some throughout the day? Its just so odd that I never felt a thing before the stupid biopsy! GRRRR!! Plus, I like going for walks at night, thats about the only exercise I get. But by night time, I don't feel like it because my neck is so sore. Or if its not too bad, I don't want to get it that way!! I think I'm just gonna start walking again and deal with whatever happens.

I kinda sorta have surgery coming up. Not for sure yet. I go back in September for another ultrasound. To see if there's any change. (shrinking, etc). If by some miracle the nodules have shrunk, it sounded like the surgeon is giving me the option of watch, wait and see. But honestly, I just want this thing out of me. But they seem to think they only need to take the left side...not the whole thing.

So that'll be a whole other fight with them.....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Could be the poking and prodding, but also, with 7 nodules, you likely have some "crowding" in there. That may explain the feeling of fullness and the urge to clear your throat even though there's nothing to clear.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed.

And remember not all nodules can be felt. While the one you feel might be shrinking, there's nothing to say the ones "deeper" aren't growing and possible growing inward.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm really anxious to see what the ultrasound looks like in September. See if the synthroid has helped at all!?

I have found out ice helps! At least psychologically if nothing else!  I love my ice pack!

I hope I can talk them into taking the whole thing out. Not just the left side. The left side has the bigger 1.3 cm nodule. (diagnosed at biopsy as Suspicious for follicular neoplasm....but then downgraded when read by another pathologist. Now they say "FLUS" for both nodules biopsied)

They want to take the left side, do the quick test while I'm under, and if that shows nothing, stitch me up. If final pathology shows cancer, then they'll open me up and take the right side. But the right side ultrasound showed 4 small nodules. One of which (like 3mm) is "solid hypoechoic calcified". But they saw "nothing that concerned them at all about any nodules on the right side!!! WHAAAAATTT???????? :confused0024:

personally...I just want the whole thing out. I know its riskier. But Even if the left side is totally benign, I have a feeling the right side may be the problem side. Especially with "solid and calcified" being words the radiologist used!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your concerns are understandable. Clearly, both sides are not healthy.


----------

